# RCS in CRS tank parameters



## splur (May 11, 2011)

So I have two tanks, both set for crystals and have water parameters meant for CRS/CBS.

pH - 6.4 (ada aquasoil II)
temp - 72F
ammonia/nitrite - 0 ppm
nitrate ~<5 ppm
kh - 0-1dH
gh - 5dH
TDS - 90-100 ppm

I guess I shouldn't be complaining, but my CRS are getting berried like crazy. They just had baby shrimp and a couple weeks later, now they're berried again.

My trouble is my RCS don't seem to be getting berried at all. Could it be that they don't work well in CRS water parameters?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

They should do fine in those water params, my snowballs are with my crystals in 6.0pH, 5gH, 180tds water and they are getting berried. Could be the weather too, sometimes shrimp slow down with winter coming and maybe they are just move sensitive to it, have you moved anything around in there tank or been messing with it? I notice if I redo the substrate, etc sometimes they don't like it and slow down breeding until they get settled in again. My crystals are berried, yellows, tigers, snowballs but my RCS have slowed down too. They are in a tap water tank, 7.4 pH and were breeding fine, so Iunno. lol. Give them time, nature always kicks in.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

You would've thought RCS would be a lot easier than CRS to care for lol, seems I fail miserably at it.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

splur said:


> You would've thought RCS would be a lot easier than CRS to care for lol, seems I fail miserably at it.


Nah, just have patience. For the longest time, cherries in my main tank wouldn't get berried. I put a couple into a 2 gallon bowl, and got berried shrimps almost constantly for a couple of months.

Now, the bowl shrimps stopped getting berried, and I'm seeing berried shrimps everywhere in the main tank.

I think it's cyclic.


----------

